# CAN BUS HID kit for a gti mk4?



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok I was ready t buy an HID kit but the guy at the shop said I need the CAN BUS ballast instead of the regular one, he said a regular ballast on my car will cause the bulbs to flicker and ultimately kill the ballast. He said this is normal on Volkswagen's, Audi's, BMW's etc.... 

This is an EFX kit with lifetime warranty, I have FK headlights with projectors so I wanted to put some HID's in there, he also said to bend down the pin for the DRL's so my hids dont come on during the day with the low voltage supply that the drl sytem uses, makes sense.

I am still confused about the can bus situation, if someone has any experience with this please point me in the right direction.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

don't need canbus on mk4.

get a relay kit and disable the drls


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

Can bus is for 05+ VW's.
bend down the TFL pin to shut off the DRL, and buy a euroswitch if you already haven't.


----------

